
This Atomic Tank survived a nuclear test, then went to war (2014) - smacktoward
https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-atomic-tank-survived-a-nuclear-test-then-went-to-w-1542451635
======
techdragon
Once again the world is reminded how remote parts of the Australian outback
are. Emu Flats is the only place ever decided to be _too remote for nuclear
testing_.

